# laptop processor speed



## mark thomas (Jan 29, 2000)

Hello! I was wondering if someone could help me find out how I can find out what processor speed is in a laptop someone offered to sell me. It is an Ibm ThinkPad 380E, it has a Pentium but that is about all I know. He says it is a 233 but the stock model came with a 133 and he says that it was upgraded but how do I know that for sure. Would something in the bios tell me what it is and if so how can I get to them without messing things up. Someone told me that I have to get on the net and download a diagnostic program and that it was a real pain any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Steven715 (Oct 14, 1999)

I have a program that will Get the speed of the Prossor 
Called IBM 
Qconfig.exe and this will tell you Most the things about your computer!
If you want to brrow the program the E-mail me

[email protected] http://www.compuerhelp.com


----------

